# Eure Bike Highlights vom Jahr in Bildern



## RedOrbiter (9. Januar 2010)

Meine Bike Highlights vom letzten Jahr


Maerz
Motto della Croce





April
Ruetlitour Vierwaldstaettersee





Mai
Churfirsten Trail





Mai
Stanserhorn





Juni
Schlinigpass Val d'Uina Schlucht





July
Passo del Sole





July
Maighelspass





August
Kinzigpass - Kaiserstock





August
Griespass Trail am Griessee





August
Albert Heim SAC Hütte





August
Panixerpass





September
Fuorcla Surlej / Val Roseg





September 
Monte Rosa Hütte





Oktober
Rigi Kaltbad





November
Churfirstentrail Walensee





Dezember
Val Capriasca Trail





Schreib mal eure Kommentare und Highlights


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Biking_Flow (9. Januar 2010)

Eine schöne Sammlung hast du da, Redorbiter  sind dir am Weg zur Monte-Rosa-Hütte nicht zu viele Wanderer im Weg gewesen?

Meine Saisonhighlights liegen fast alle im selben Eck:

Eine Tour im Angesicht von Täschhorn und Weisshorn:






Die Querung des Riedmatten: 





Und als Klassiker das Val Zebru:





Bin neugierig, was hier sonst noch an persönlichen Highlights eintrudelt - wobei, wenn man regelmässig im Forum mitliest, findet sich ohnehin schon genug Stoff zum Träumen, und wunderschöne Fotos für die Winterpause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (10. Januar 2010)

März Finale Ligurien




April Comeer See




Mai Wiriehorn




Juni Walensee




Juli Soca Tal




August Lenzerheide




September Lenzerheide




Oktober Finale Ligurien




auf das 2011 noch besser wird 
Pläne genug gibt es


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. Januar 2010)

@Biking_Flow
Super. Ich möchte am liebsten sofort aufbrechen, das Bike aufladen und in die Berge...


Biking_Flow schrieb:


> sind dir am Weg zur Monte-Rosa-Hütte nicht zu viele Wanderer im Weg gewesen?


War überhaupt kein Problem. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran weil es ein Werktag war, ich sehr früh dran gewesen bin und schon Ende September war. 
Allerdings ohne Steigeisen halte ich die Gletscherquerung zur Monte Rosa Hütte auf dem signalisierten Pfad als Lebensgefährlich. Vier Zweiergruppen sind auf dem Gletscher dort wieder umgekehrt.




Biking_Flow schrieb:


> Eine Tour im Angesicht von Täschhorn und Weisshorn:


Interessant. Wo hat denn diese Tour genau durchgeführt. Wenn nicht hier gerne auch per PM.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Januar 2010)

war letztes jahr nur einmal mit dem bike in den alpen unterwegs, und zwar in den westalpen


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder! 

Mein Highlight war eher ein Emotionales:


----------



## besos (11. Januar 2010)

Prima Idee. Da hätte ich auch was zu bieten. Außer zwei halbe  Regentage war der letztjährige Alpencross eine Traumtour: 




Die Geislerspitzen im Abendlicht von der Zanseralm aus.




Die Roßzähne und der brutal steile Weg Richtung Tierseralp.




Mitfahrer Christian von der Tierseralp gesehen Richtung Langkofelmassiv.




Auf dem Schlerngipfel. Hinten links der Rosengarten. Rechts, weit hinten das Latemarmassiv.




Und in aller Bescheidenheit ein schönes Foto von den Sportografen von mir beim Dolomiti Super Bike im Juli. 

Ich bin gespannt was 2010 zu bieten hat.

Grüße, Besos


----------



## gewitterBiker (11. Januar 2010)

Super Fotos dabei und sehr schöne Erlebnisse, macht Spass euch zuzuschauen!  Oh man, freu ich mich auf den Sommer.


----------



## 3radfahrer (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo, dann auch mal von mir zwei Fotos:





An der Haselgruber Hütte!





Tremalzo!  

Oh da kommen Erinnerungen hoch!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Januar 2010)

hi,




auffahrt zum geiseljoch




abfahrt vom schneeberghaus über den knappensteig gen rabenstein




abfahrt vom eisjöchl ins pfossental




am wetterkreuz unterhalb vom tarscher pass




abfahrt vom passo cercena gen peio / ossana




am rifugio graffer in der brenta mit adamello-blick

und wieder mal hatten wir eine gelungene und unterhaltsame transalp-tour ...

wen's interessiert: auf meiner page sind noch viele andere bilder zur tour.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## fatz (12. Januar 2010)

@elmar
das kampfschaf auf kollisionskurs ist klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Januar 2010)

ich bin mehr oder weniger elegant drumrum gecruised ... alle blieben unverletzt


----------



## karstb (12. Januar 2010)

Blick von NNW auf den Mont Blanc


----------



## Houschter (12. Januar 2010)

Mt. Chaberton (3100m) in den Westalpen


----------



## cozze (13. Januar 2010)

tolle fotos - tolle gegenden - seid sicher, ich beneide euch ziemlich darum


----------



## followupup (13. Januar 2010)

Super schöne Bilder, weiter so 

Gruß followupup


----------



## dave (14. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja mal ein schöner Thread! 
Mein größtest Highlight von 2009 war, dass wir mal fast alle Bike-Trips wie geplant durchziehen konnten. 



*April:* Techniktraining bei klot und el signor in Luxemburg








*Mai:* An der Albkante mit immerdraussen und canyonhannes







*Mai:* Der DH World Cup in La Bresse - yeah! 








*Mai:* Im Karwendel Fabi wieder getroffen und endlich mal mit KäptnFR und Colin unterwegs








*Mai:* Gardasee mit den Jungs und Treffen mit den Biker-Hikern








*Juni:* Zu Besuch in [FW]FLOs neuer Heimat - dem Vorarlberg








*Juli:* Unsere Bishorn-Besteigung und der Dreitausender für den es drei Jahre gebraucht hatte








*August:* Bikebergsteigen im Ötztal








*September:* Biken am Fuß des Mont Blancs .... und höher 








*September:* Durchs Wettersteingebirge mit Gastgeber thory








*Oktober:* Wintertraining im Tessin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (14. Januar 2010)

Hi Dave,

das sind ja Wahnsinnsbilder, sehr professionell.

Find's aber mal wieder unglaublich, wo ihr die Zeit hernehmt, fast jeden Monat in den Bergen unterwegs zu sein.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## ND1971 (14. Januar 2010)

nuvolau im august


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2010)

im märz am lago





[/URL][/IMG]

in april am lago





[/URL][/IMG]

im mai in finale





[/URL][/IMG]

im juli in tirol





[/URL][/IMG]

im august in serfauf





[/URL][/IMG]

im november in südtirol





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dave (14. Januar 2010)

@peter metz:
Nicht schlecht, das letzte Foto sieht schon recht steil aus!  Dann gab's wohl einen guten Auslauf oder ging's so auf direkter Linie weiter?



Fubbes schrieb:


> das sind ja Wahnsinnsbilder, sehr professionell.
> 
> Find's aber mal wieder unglaublich, wo ihr die Zeit hernehmt, fast jeden Monat in den Bergen unterwegs zu sein.



Danke Daniel, wobei die z. T. auch von [FW]FLO, bannockburn und spectres sind! 

Wir waren oft auch nur für ein verlängertes WE weg. Und als Single ist das zumindest bei mir ohnehin etwas einfacher. 
Noch viel besser war übrigens [FW]FLO unterwegs. Er hat sich während der Saison fast alle (theoretisch) abfahrbaren Berge im Vorarlberg vorgeknöpft!


----------



## jan84 (14. Januar 2010)

@dave: Geile Bilder 

Leider nur wenige Bilder und auch alle nur von unerfreulicher Qualität, aber geiles Jahr gehabt.

Zum Jahresanfang wieder Hardtail statt Fully:




Im Frühjahr va. fahrtechnisch deutlich weiterentwickelt, dafür musste vorallem der Pfälzer Wald herhalten







Im Sommer in der Ecke um Zermatt unterwegs gewesen, drei echt geile Touren mit viel Bike auffm Rucksack . 




Hierbei endgültig von den Campingqualitäten des Autos überzeugt worden




Im frühen Herbst,  nochmal ein geiles Wochenende in Brixen, dabei auch das erste mal ein reines Bergauf- und ein reines Bergab-Rennen , jeweils 2000Hm, beides mit erfreulichem Ergebnis.







Ansonsten massig tolle Touren im Odenwald, Pfälzer Wald, Mittelhessen und im Rothaargebirge. 



grüße,
Jan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Januar 2010)

Letztes Jahr war schon sehr geil ...
Finale Ligure im Mai
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/232067]
	
[/URL]

Der ewig-schöne Gardasee im Juli ...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/307827]
	
[/URL]

Im August Teilnehmer beim kultigen Grischa Trail Ride
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/551179]
	
[/URL]

Im September war wieder Finale Ligure dran ...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/551178]
	
[/URL]

... und im Oktober noch einen kleinen Alpencross von Garmisch an den Gardasee ...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/495614]
	
[/URL]

Ride On! 
Stefan


----------



## Biking_Flow (20. Januar 2010)

dave schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein schöner Thread!
> Mein größtest Highlight von 2009 war, dass wir mal fast alle Bike-Trips wie geplant durchziehen konnten.



Wie immer tolle Bilder, an diese fotographische Qualität kommt man als Laie einfach nicht ran. Was dann natürlich auch in diesen Thread passt: wünsche allen hier ein tolles Bikejahr 2010


----------



## janisj (20. Januar 2010)

Rothorn





Richtung Strelapass





Dynamite Trails





Freeride Katze


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöne Beiträge, ist immer noch unglaublich wie sich das Montainbiken in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Januar 2010)

janisj schrieb:
			
		

> Richtung Strelapass


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/556684]
	
[/URL]
Cool - diese Treppe sind wir im August von Davos kommend runter Richtung Urdenfürggli ... hier nochmal in der Komplettansicht ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Januar 2010)

Ist das die sog. Himmelsleiter? Sieht ja echt hart aus.


----------



## fatz (21. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Sieht ja echt hart aus.


rauf oder runter?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das die sog. Himmelsleiter? Sieht ja echt hart aus.


K.A., ob die so heißt ... 
Ob sie hart ist, habe ich nicht probiert. Aber  schei$$e-steil ist sie, das ist mal klar. Und du gehst keinen Schritt nach unten, ohne dir vorher den nächsten überlegt zu haben. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Januar 2010)

So wie die aussieht, ist es mir schon fast wurscht, ob rauf oder runter! Aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, immer lieber rauf! Bei uns steht ja immer noch die Grischa Trail Runde aus, das Bild darf ich meinem Mann garnicht zeigen! ;-)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Januar 2010)

Angefangen hat das Jahr mit einem Traum-Tauchurlaub in der Südsee:



Mit sowas ist man froh, die 3km bis zur Tauchstation zu kommen, das ist sportlicher, als es aussieht ;-)

Hier auch Highlights von mir vom Alpencross Ende August bei Traumwetter:

Endlich auf der Schneebergscharte:








Weiter gehts zum Eisjöchl:








Dann zum Rabbijoch:




und über den Bregn de l´Ors zum Gardasee





Sind jetzt halt die Klassiker, die die meisten schon kennen; für mich war einiges neu und ich fand´s ne super Strecke!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

....so geile berg- bilder hab ich leider nicht ... war richtung pfälzer wald unterwegs - und bad münster  am stein - weniger spektakulär als die alpen - aber waren sehr schöne touren !°!! es grüsst , die kati  @red orbiter : das letzte bild deiner serie ist GENIAL !!!!!


----------



## kroun (21. Januar 2010)

@pfadfinderin: bis ja wieder mal ein bisschen rumgekommen...du hast's verstanden...


----------



## kroun (21. Januar 2010)

> =jan84;6738445...Im frühen Herbst,  nochmal ein geiles Wochenende in Brixen, dabei auch das erste mal ein reines Bergauf- und ein reines Bergab-Rennen , jeweils 2000Hm, beides mit erfreulichem Ergebnis....



 kannst dir für 2010 schon mal den 26. bis 28.9 vormerken - CaiDom2010


----------



## starlit (21. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So wie die aussieht, ist es mir schon fast wurscht, ob rauf oder runter! Aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, immer lieber rauf! Bei uns steht ja immer noch die Grischa Trail Runde aus, das Bild darf ich meinem Mann garnicht zeigen! ;-)



Definitiv lieber runter!
Weil
a) kannst du das Bike auf der rechten Seite tragen.
b) geht es runter .
c) hast du auf dem anschließenden Trail Richtung nach Medergen bergab die Chance, einiges (einen großen Teil?) zu fahren. Bergauf ist schon weit vor dem Tritt Schieben und Tragen angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Januar 2010)

@ Starlit: Das mit dem Tragen hab ich mir schon überlegt, aber ich bin eine Bike-Links-Trägerin ;-)  Und außerdem ist´s mir beim Runtergucken nicht so wohl. Egal... Ich werd´s so nehmen, wie es kommt, Hauptsache, das Wetter passt und ich hab Urlaub


----------



## corfrimor (13. Juni 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> [/URL]





Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So wie die aussieht, ist es mir schon fast wurscht, ob rauf oder runter! Aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, immer lieber rauf! Bei uns steht ja immer noch die Grischa Trail Runde aus, das Bild darf ich meinem Mann garnicht zeigen! ;-)



Ähem, 

meine Frau und ich überlegen, demnächst die dreitägige Grischatrail-Runde zu fahren. 

Müssen wir da wirklich über diese Himmels- oder besser Höllenleiter???

In der Beschreibung auf Bike GPS steht davon nix!

Falls ja, sag' ich meiner Frau vorher besser nichts davon!

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2010)

Ich wär aber ziemlich angefressen, wenn ich da rüber müsste und ich weiß nichts davon, weil mein Mann es verheimlicht hat. Gut, frau kann sich selber informieren, aber trotzdem ist das nicht die feine englische Art.


----------



## fatz (13. Juni 2010)

so what?
was ist an dem ding besonders? du faellst ja auch nicht die ubahntreppe runter oder vom buergersteig
auf die strasse. wenn die treppen nicht da waeren koennt ich das eher verstehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2010)

Der Einwand ist zwar berechtig, aber du erwartest wohl doch trotzdem keine ernsthafte Antwort, oder? So cool bin ich leider nicht, dass ich das runterlatsche wie eine U-Bahn Treppe.


----------



## corfrimor (13. Juni 2010)

@ pfadfinderin: Keine Sorge, ich sag's ihr schon. 

@ fatz: Ist halt nicht jeder so hart wie Du  Mal im Ernst: Schwindelig kann einem auch auf 'nem Turm werden. Das muß mit der realen Gefahr nicht unbedingt was zu tun haben.

Was ihr mir aber beide nicht beantwortet habt: Ist die Treppe nun Teil des "normalen" Grischa Trails? Gibt's da Varianten?

Grüße 

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (13. Juni 2010)

wir habens geschafft 6 biker aufeinmal einzufangen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was du als "normal" bezeichnest, bzw. wo Stanciu die Route lang führt. Ich hab die CD von bike-explorer.ch, bei der es 3 verschiedene Alternativen gibt. Wenn ich die Tour fahre, dann wahrscheinlich die Variante, wo man dran vorbeikommt. Aber du solltest doch das auf der Karte nachvollziehen können?


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juni 2010)

Ich fand die Treppe relativ harmlos, in der Richtung aufwärts. Ich war dort im Rahmen einer selbstgeplanten 4 tägigen Arosa/Davos-Runde.
Steil isse, aber es geht nicht direkt am Abgrund entlang, nebendran ist Einiges an Fels.
Bei Stuntzi gab es auch mal ein paar Bilder, einfach mal nach latschüelfurgga suchen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## corfrimor (14. Juni 2010)

@ pfadfinderin

Klar kann ich das auf der Karte nachvollziehen, das mach' ich jetzt auch. Ich bin gestern nur noch nicht dazu gekommen. 

Ich war halt auf der Website von Lenzerheide um mal zu sehen, was es da so gibt => Grischatrail entdeckt und für interessant befunden => hier im Forum "Grischatrail" in die Suchmaske eingegeben => die Treppe entdeckt und gestaunt => nachgefragt ...

Ich hab' jetzt übrigens auch meiner Frau Bilder dieser Treppe gezeigt und sie ist zuversichtlich , eben weil die Treppe, wie Fubbes ja auch geschrieben hat, nicht direkt am Abgrund entlang geht.

Sollten wir also wirklich hier entlang kommen, wird's schon hinhauen.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @ fatz: Ist halt nicht jeder so hart wie Du


danke, aber das kompliment nehm ich erst an, wenn ich sowas *fahr*. davon war aber nicht die rede.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Juni 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was ihr mir aber beide nicht beantwortet habt: Ist die Treppe nun Teil des "normalen" Grischa Trails? Gibt's da Varianten?
> ...



Hi, *DEN *Grischa-Trail gibt es nicht. Die Grischa-Trails wird das Touren*gebiet* im Dreieck Davos/Lenzerheide/Arosa genannt. Was natürlich bedeutet, dass du die Streckenauswahl individuell planen kannst.

Wenn du es von z.B. Bike-Explorer organisieren lassen willst, würde ich es halt vorher abklären, wo's langgehen soll.

Wir haben am Event Grischa TrailRide teilgenommen. Am letzten Tag ging es auf der Etappe von Davos nach Lenzerheide bei unserer Etappenplanung halt über diese Leiter. Wir hätten auch anders fahren können ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## corfrimor (14. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Info 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------

